# Cigar stand/holder



## Cremeika (Mar 31, 2013)

Besides an ashtray does anyone use a cigar stand or something of the sort to hold their cigar? I saw the post in the contest section and it got me wondering if there were options out there in that category. I made one out of PVC but it hasn't quite done what I want it too.


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

I've found nothing beats having a monkey butler for all my cigar holding needs.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

I rarely set one down actually but when I do at home its in the ashtray. When out playing a round of golf I bought one of the clips that clips to the cart and the stick when Im swinging at the ball.


----------



## Cremeika (Mar 31, 2013)

Yea that is the kind of stuff I was interested in seeing what people use. I saw on another site some piece of plastic or what not kind of like a "U" shape but not very deep and thought that was very interesting as well.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

That's sweet!


Magnificent_Bastard said:


> I've found nothing beats having a monkey butler for all my cigar holding needs.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Magnificent_Bastard said:


> I've found nothing beats having a monkey butler for all my cigar holding needs.


I love this.


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

I use this Herf Stand Cigar Stand


----------



## Fat-n-Long (Oct 5, 2013)

The monkey butler is cool.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

I use the Cigar Caddy Clip:

Cheap Humidors The Cigar Caddy Two Cigar Holder

It's usually for golf but I used it when we used to play softball and when I go kayaking.


----------



## Cremeika (Mar 31, 2013)

CheapHumidors said:


> I use the Cigar Caddy Clip:
> 
> Cheap Humidors The Cigar Caddy Two Cigar Holder
> 
> It's usually for golf but I used it when we used to play softball and when I go kayaking.


Cheap Humidors Aluminum Cigar Stand

I also really like the way this one looks. It's something like this that works for my application since I sit in a chair outside when I herf. I havent seen any that use that clip that I like the look of though.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Our photographer uses that one all the time for photos.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

My stogie spends about 70% of its time in my mouth, 20% in my hand and the remainder in the ashtray. I gave up God's curse to man's leisure time - golf- but I do occasionally smoke at pistol matches. When I shoot, I just lay it on a bench, or even the grass.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

I got one of the clip holders to use while fishing, but didn't really like it. You have to be really careful during attachment not to damage the cigar, and by then my potential catches had taken the bait and swam away.

I say all of this because it really depends on what you'll be using it for.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

I use a stainless steel folding cigar stand.
They're cheap, easy to carry and several places sell them.


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

at home: Stinky 4 finger ashtray

in car: Road Warrior Travel ashtray Amazon.com - Road Warrior Travel Ashtray

on the golf course: Grip Clip Amazon.com - Grip Clip Cigar Holder


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Magnificent_Bastard said:


> I've found nothing beats having a monkey butler for all my cigar holding needs.


AWESOME - I FOUND IT!!!
I liked the monkey butler so much that I bumped your RG...
Then...
I searched the internet and found the exact same one on flebay ending in an hour...
Just won it on the opening bid of $9.99!

Wohoo!

BTW - one of the auction pics showed a tag on the bottom with #53 on it, guess this was a limited edition?


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

IBEW said:


> AWESOME - I FOUND IT!!!
> I liked the monkey butler so much that I bumped your RG...
> Then...
> I searched the internet and found the exact same one on flebay ending in an hour...
> ...


Thanks for the rg, brother!

I don't think these are that collectible, but no numbers on the base of mine. Just a rubbery non-slip pad.

Enjoy your monkey butler. Mine gets every other Friday off. :smoke2:


----------

